# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  ایا دندانپزشکی در دوماه

## khansar

سلام .اقا من پایم متوسطه همومی ها عربی 20ادبیات 60دینی 80زبانه 48.اختصاصی ها شیمی دو خوندم زیست خوندم ولی خیلی ناقص و تازه همشم نخونم ریاضی فیزیک زیر 10درصد.زیر سه هزار میتونم یا بمونم؟البته امسال سال دومم یود و نظام وظیفه هم بجاش میتونم برم پیام نور برا سال بعد؟!معدلم هم 13

----------


## Hossein.A

نمیتونی ؛ ولی تلاشتو بکن

----------


## Dr.Naser

منطقه ی چندی؟

----------


## mhsn.1177mj

منم تقریبا شرایط تورو دارم ولی فیزیک پیش رو خوندم ریاضیم صفرم اول کسی پیشنهادی واسه ریاضی در حد 20 الی 30 درصد داره؟ شیمی هم تقریبا 70 درصد مطالب خوندم سعی میکنم که بیشتر بخونم حالا! راستی سهمیه ایثارگران هم دارم بنظرتون میتونم یه رتبه خوب بیارم؟ به خودم که خیلی شک دارم و بعد عید خیلی کم خوندم یه جورایی امیدم کم شده

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk

----------


## khansar

منطقه ۲

----------


## khansar

رو دندون تهران حساب واکن با سهمیه

----------


## raha..

فقط غیر ممکن ؛غیر ممکنه...

----------


## ata.beheshti

با خودکشی روزانه 20 ساعت +کندن از دنیا و عشق به هدف اگه قبول نشدی بیا جلو همه تف کن رو صورتم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## raha..

روزی چند ساعت؟؟؟؟

----------


## khansar

10ساعت

----------


## comet97

خب حالا شما بشین بخون دیییگه مگه چیزی ازت کم میشه؟؟؟؟گیرم اصلا موندی واسه سال بعد.اونوقت این دو ماه درس خوندنت بهت ضرر میزنه؟؟؟یه سری چیزارو حذف کن اونایی رو که تا الان خوندی رو تا کنکور خوب مرور کن.یه مباحث که یکم تسلط داری رو بخون برو کنکور بده ببین نتیجه چی میشه!!!!حتی اگه رتبه زیر 3 هزار هم نیاری اخر اخرش این میشه که یه سری درسا رو تو این دو ماه مسلط شدی برا سال بعدت کمکت میکنه.

----------


## Dr.Naser



----------


## Masoume

حرفی ندارم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## KowsarDDC

*متوجه فاز بعضی از دوستان نمیشم....خو عزیز اگه راهکار نمیدی لاقل کسی رو ناامید نکن یا اصن پست نده*

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> *متوجه فاز بعضی از دوستان نمیشم....خو عزیز اگه راهکار نمیدی لاقل کسی رو ناامید نکن یا اصن پست نده*



الان من نه فاز منفی دادم نه چیزی. میشه لطف کنید و یه راهکار بدید ایشون در دوماه دندون قبول بشن؟ :Yahoo (16):

----------


## Dr.Naser

ببین دوست عزیز
یکی از رفیقام تو 35روز درس خونده..پزشکی ارومیه قبول شده...
اگه واقعا اراده داشته باشی واقعامیتونی.......مطمین باش.....
یه برنامه ریزی دقیق و درس داشته باش...
الان باید مباحث مهم را بخونی...وقتتو تلف نکن.....الان ثانیه ثانیه زمان خیلی با ارزش تر از قبل میشه...

----------


## Dr.Naser



----------


## Amiirsd21

داداش برو یه مغازه بزن 
زیر ۱۰ هزارم نمیشی
اخه فیزیک ۱۰ درصد

----------


## KowsarDDC

> الان من نه فاز منفی دادم نه چیزی. میشه لطف کنید و یه راهکار بدید ایشون در دوماه دندون قبول بشن؟


من راهکاری ندارم که بدم فقط خواستم کسی ناامید نشه که شما متوجه منظورم نشدین!!!!! به هر حال یا موفق میشه یا نمیشه

----------


## سرور1999

دوست عزیزسعی کن تواین مدت فشرده تردرس بخونی باسهمیه ایی که داری یه خورده دیگه تلاش کنی موفق میشی

----------


## khansar

ببخشید از این بودجه بندیا در مورد ریاضی و‌شیمی هم دارید؟!

----------


## _7challenger6_

از این تاپیکا متنفرم .نه بحثه واقع گراییه نه بحثه انگیزه وامید الکی . ببین اینا که میگن بخون میشی شعر میگن اینا هم که میگن نمیتونی یا نمیشی هم شعر میگن . اونا که میگن بخون میشی خودشون بخونن بشن . اونا هم که میگن نمیتونی اکثرن دانشگاه آزادیو وپیام نوریه امسالن . تو همه چیزت بابقیه فرق داره . ژنتیکت .منابعت . خانوادت . محل مطالعت . هوشت و..... 
بهترین تلاشت رو بکن شدن یا نشدنش با خداست .

----------


## وحید ی

> سلام .اقا من پایم متوسطه همومی ها عربی 20ادبیات 60دینی 80زبانه 48.اختصاصی ها شیمی دو خوندم زیست خوندم ولی خیلی ناقص و تازه همشم نخونم ریاضی فیزیک زیر 10درصد.زیر سه هزار میتونم یا بمونم؟البته امسال سال دومم یود و نظام وظیفه هم بجاش میتونم برم پیام نور برا سال بعد؟!معدلم هم 13



سلام ...بحث انگیزه و امید غیر واقعی نیست اما اگه شما در حال حاضر صفر هم باشید اگه بدونی چطور باید بخونی مطمن باش قبولی...3 یا 4 سال پیش شاید توی این زمان امکان قبولی نبود اما الان با منابعی که توی بازار هست امکان هر کاری تو هر بازه زمانی هست قبل از این که تمام تلاشتو بذاری برای خوندن..منابع جمع بندی حرفه ای انتخاب کن و کامل رو همونا تمرکز کن..بعضی منابع جمع بندی واقعا حرفه ای هستن با کمترین حجم توی کمترین بازه زمانی شما رو از صفر حداقل تو عمومیا به 70 و تو اختصاصیا به 60 میرسونه به حرف اونایی که میگن نمیشه گوش نکن اونا چون کامل ناامید شدن دچار عذاب وجدانا به همین خاطر میخوان همه رو نا امید کنن تا اروم بگیرن... مطمن باشین اگه منابع درستی انتخاب کنید و به معنی واقعی کلمه تلاش کنید همون رشته ای که میخواین قبولین

----------


## Ali77

> سلام .اقا من پایم متوسطه همومی ها عربی 20ادبیات 60دینی 80زبانه 48.اختصاصی ها شیمی دو خوندم زیست خوندم ولی خیلی ناقص و تازه همشم نخونم ریاضی فیزیک زیر 10درصد.زیر سه هزار میتونم یا بمونم؟البته امسال سال دومم یود و نظام وظیفه هم بجاش میتونم برم پیام نور برا سال بعد؟!معدلم هم 13


دوست عزیز اگر هدفت فقط سراسریه یه جورایی غیر ممکنه.
ولی اگر دانشگاه آزاد و یا پردیسهای خودگردان هم جز اهدفت باشه با یه برنامه درست و تلاش بسیار زیاد و بالا بردن ساعت مطالعه به راحتی میتونی رتبه مورد نیاز رو بیاری.
در ضمن اگر معدلا حذف بشه میتونی رو سراسری شهرستانم حساب کنی.

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _-Mohammad-_


الان من نه فاز منفی دادم نه چیزی. میشه لطف کنید و یه راهکار بدید ایشون در دوماه دندون قبول بشن؟



داداش 20 تا تاپیک وسه اینی که گفتی زدم ...

اگه یه زحمتی به خودت بدیو یکی دوتا شونو بخوی کااملا روشن میشی و هرررچی راه کار بوده دادم ...

 همه چیو گفتم دادایی ...*

----------


## khansar

بله ازاد هم اولویت اصلی منه.یعنی میتونم؟چند درصد اختصاصیا رو بوذجه بندی کنم

----------


## mpaarshin

بيا تو تاپيك زير نظر همه رو بخون برنامه هم دادم واسه اين مدت اگر بري جلو باهاش مطمئن ميرسي ولي ولي معدلت رتبتو تغيير ميده 
http://forum.konkur.in/thread39885-2.html#post788194

----------


## khansar

یعنی در این دوماه اندازه رتبه چند بخونم با توجه به معدلم تا دندون ازاد بیارم؟

----------


## mpaarshin

دنداپزشكي تراز ٩٨٠٠ ميخواد يعني رتبه زير هزار ميخواي با اين معدل بايد درصداي رتبه زير ٣٠٠ رو بزني تا حداقل زير هزار شي حالا برو ببين رتبه زير ٣٠٠ چه درصدايي زده

----------


## khansar

خب اندازه 300ک واقعا وقت نمیشه.تازه دندان فک نکنم تا 9800باشه.تا تراز 9300هم هست

----------


## khansar

وای ک اشتباهی کردم از اول سال نخوندم

----------


## Amin97

بستگی به پایه داره ولی در بیشتر حالات غیر ممکن .
مثل دبیر شیمی خود ما که 29 سالش بود دو ماه مونده به کنکور فقط یه مقدار زیست و عمومی کار کرد شد 350 منطقه 3 . الانم داره دندون میخونه

----------


## Hossein.A

> بستگی به پایه داره ولی در بیشتر حالات غیر ممکن .
> مثل دبیر شیمی خود ما که 29 سالش بود دو ماه مونده به کنکور فقط یه مقدار زیست و عمومی کار کرد شد 350 منطقه 3 . الانم داره دندون میخونه


سلام امین جان ...
ببینید یه چیزی که هست و من الان بیشتر درکش میکنم اینکه وقتی سنتون بیشتر میشه درکتون نسبت به مسائل خیلی بیشتر میشه . با اینکه علمتون اضافه نشده ولی درکتون نسبت به همون مسائل کلا تغییر میکنه . 
سوالی که شاید من 6 سال پیش فیزیک نمیتونستم بزنم . الان همون سوالو راحت میتونم حل کنم .
سن خیلی تو گرفتن مفهوم واقعا موثره....
دبیر شیمیتونم بیشتر به این دلیل تونست با خیلی از درسا کنار بیاد و همچین رتبه ای کسب کنه

----------


## khansar

اقا من چیکار کنم؟!برادرانه راهنماییم کنید.اگ نمیارم واقعا این حجم استرس برام سنگینه

----------


## fafa.Mmr

این که دوماهه ده ساعت مونده به کنکور هم میتونین 30 درصد خودتونو بالا بکشی !!!!!!!! والا اینو گفتم که بعد این دوماه دیگه کسی تاپیک نزنه !!!!!!

----------


## Hossein.A

> اقا من چیکار کنم؟!برادرانه راهنماییم کنید.اگ نمیارم واقعا این حجم استرس برام سنگینه


ببینید جناب خانسار در هر صورت 2 حالت بیشتر اتفاق نمیفته اگه هدفتون دندونه فقط !

1 . شما از همین الان فروم و کارای اضافی رو میزاری کنار شروع میکنی به خوندن و در نهایت چیزی که میخوای *میاری* !
2 . شما از همین الان فروم و کارای اضافی رو میزاری کنار شروع میکنی به خوندن و در نهایت چیزی که میخوای *نمیاری* ! ولی در هر صورت جفتش به نفعته . چون اگه بخونی بازم واسه اونور سال و کنکور بعدیت جلوتری و شاید اصلا بهتر از دندون بیاری ....

پس بجای فروم بودن همه چیو بیخیال شو برو سر درس

----------


## Dr fatima97

به نظرم میتونین......

هیچی غیرممکن نیست....... :Yahoo (15):

----------


## khansar

بله .درسته.مگه بهتر از دندونم هست؟!

----------


## GHZO7

> بله .درسته.مگه بهتر از دندونم هست؟!


آره رشته های مهندسی بهترن

----------


## pouyasadeghi

داداش فدات شم من سهمیه ایثارگران دارم با معدل 19 هدفم عین خودت دندون هستش الان شروع کردم چند روزه روزی هفت هشت ساعت  میدونم امسال قبول نمیشم  یعنی نمیرسم به زیر  15هزار کشوری تو چطوری میخوای تو دوماه بشی زیر دو هزار کشوری خدا میدونه بزار سال دیگه

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> ببینید جناب خانسار در هر صورت 2 حالت بیشتر اتفاق نمیفته اگه هدفتون دندونه فقط !
> 
> 1 . شما از همین الان فروم و کارای اضافی رو میزاری کنار شروع میکنی به خوندن و در نهایت چیزی که میخوای *میاری* !
> 2 . شما از همین الان فروم و کارای اضافی رو میزاری کنار شروع میکنی به خوندن و در نهایت چیزی که میخوای *نمیاری* ! ولی در هر صورت جفتش به نفعته . چون اگه بخونی بازم واسه اونور سال و کنکور بعدیت جلوتری و شاید اصلا بهتر از دندون بیاری ....
> 
> پس بجای فروم بودن همه چیو بیخیال شو برو سر درس


این میگن حرف درست و منطقی

----------


## GHZO7

> داداش فدات شم من سهمیه ایثارگران دارم با معدل 19 هدفم عین خودت دندون هستش الان شروع کردم چند روزه روزی هفت هشت ساعت  میدونم امسال قبول نمیشم  یعنی نمیرسم به زیر  15هزار کشوری تو چطوری میخوای تو دوماه بشی زیر دو هزار کشوری خدا میدونه بزار سال دیگه


عجب!!!!
شما که معدلت 10بود :Yahoo (105): 
هنوز کسی واسه ترمیم نرفته از27 دی به اینور هم که تایپیک زیر زدی کسی دیپلم مجدد نگرفته 
چه جوری میگی معدلم 19 شده؟ :Yahoo (105): 
همه چیز های که باید در مورد دیپلم مجدد بدونید یا ترمیم معدل

----------


## Healer

> با خودکشی روزانه 20 ساعت +کندن از دنیا و عشق به هدف اگه قبول نشدی بیا جلو همه تف کن رو صورتم


من پزشکی میخوام قبول شدن ازش راحت تر از دندانه
داداش این جمله ات انگیزشی ترین جمله ای بود که تا حالا خوندم  :Yahoo (4): 
خدا خیرت بده

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> عجب!!!!
> شما که معدلت 10بود
> هنوز کسی واسه ترمیم نرفته از27 دی به اینور هم که تایپیک زیر زدی کسی دیپلم مجدد نگرفته 
> چه جوری میگی معدلم 19 شده؟
> 
> http://forum.konkur.in/thread35889.html


گلم دقت کنم من گفتم ریاضی بودم رفتم تجربی گرفتم دقت کن فدات شم همش میگم دیپلم مجدد مجدد البته تو بخاطر سهمیه می سوزی بسوز

----------


## dr.mamad_97

داداش گلم، فدات بشم، من به قربان چشمان شهلایی ات روم، جیگر من، خوشگل من، عزیزم، قربونت برم من...
باور کن منم شرایطی دارم عیییییین شرایط خودت!
ولی دارم تلاشمو میکنم...
داداشم به نظر من بجای اینکه خودتو تو تنگنا قرار بدی که باید فلان رتبه رو بیاری، واقعا تمام تلاشت بکن...
اگه شد که خدارو شکر، اگه نه که باورررر کن بخدا چیزی رو از دست ندادی، حداقل کارت واسه سال بعد اسون تر میشه!!!

تو بشین بخون و سعی کن که اصلا استرس مخرب نیاد سراغت و بقیه اش رو هم بسپر دست خدا و دایم ذکر [توکلت علی الله] رو بگو !!

راستی این رفیقمون امیر حسین جون @ah.at یه چندتا تاپیک خوووبببب زده، حتما یه نگاه بنداز و نسبت به تواناییت شخصی سازی کن، باشد که موفق شوی عزیزم ؛)

----------


## GHZO7

> گلم دقت کنم من گفتم ریاضی بودم رفتم تجربی گرفتم دقت کن فدات شم همش میگم دیپلم مجدد مجدد البته تو بخاطر سهمیه می سوزی بسوز


.....
پست ویرایش کردم جواب شما رو ندم بهتره

----------


## zaniarsobhani

> منم تقریبا شرایط تورو دارم ولی فیزیک پیش رو خوندم ریاضیم صفرم اول کسی پیشنهادی واسه ریاضی در حد 20 الی 30 درصد داره؟ شیمی هم تقریبا 70 درصد مطالب خوندم سعی میکنم که بیشتر بخونم حالا! راستی سهمیه ایثارگران هم دارم بنظرتون میتونم یه رتبه خوب بیارم؟ به خودم که خیلی شک دارم و بعد عید خیلی کم خوندم یه جورایی امیدم کم شده
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


یه رتبه درحد 15هزارتا20هزار کشوری بیار وندون تهران قبولی 
فرض رواین بزاراخرین نفرقبولی دندون تهران ترازش 11000باشه که 70 درصد این میشه 7700 که تو رتبه بین 15تا20هزارکشوری باشه ترازت از این هم بالاتره

----------


## mhnz

11 ordibehesht iman sarvarpoor

----------


## tear_goddess

ما یه دبیر داشتیم میگفت کنکور پروزه 2 ماهه است
و فقط باید بدونی چی بخونی و چجوری بخونی
این و قبلا تو یه تاپیک دیه هم گفتم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_بخدا اصلش همین دوماهه اخر خیلی وا میدن کنکورو شما بخوای میتونی بخداااا میتونی_

----------


## khansar

بله فقط باید بکوب بخونی با یک بودجه بندی عالی

----------


## khansar

الان ادبیات .لغت و املا و قرابت و ارایه بخونی حداقل 60میزنی.عربی ترجمه و منصوبات و متن بخونی حداقل 60میزنی دینی همش راحته70ال100میشه زد.زبان vocab و گرامر و کلوز حداقل 50.زیست خوب بخونی 50.شیمی سوم بجز محلول کل دوم و کل پیش بجز اسید باز .50. ریاضی فیزیک 50درصد بخونی حداقل 35میزنی.با این در صدا زیر1000.توی بدبینانه ترین حالتم که بد بزنی میشی زیر 2000که بازم قبولی پزشکی

----------


## _AHMADreza_

انگل شناسی هم قبول نمیشی چه پروعه میخواد دندون پزشکی هم قبول بشه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## khansar

عزیز من‌شما حسودی وگرنه منطقی بودجه بندی رو گفتم من یکی از دوستانم‌‌ دو ماهه هزار شد .یکی از اشناهامون که جدیدا باش صحبت کردم سه ماه دندون تهران اوورد. با حرفام ثابت کردم میش به این درصدا رسید.شما یکسال خوندی حقم داریا یکی با دو ماه خوندن بیاد بشه هم کلاسیت

----------


## tear_goddess

> انگل شناسی هم قبول نمیشی چه پروعه میخواد دندون پزشکی هم قبول بشه


رو چه حسابی میگید دوست عزیز؟  :Yahoo (1): 
البته قبول دارم سخته و اراده قوی میخاد اما نشدنی نیست

----------


## abraham

خدا رو چه دیدی 
دیدی اوردی فقط باید مثل ترمز برده ها بخونی.

----------


## roshana

اینجا هر کس بر اساس توان خودش حرف میزنه
اگه کسی بگه میشه یا نمیشه داره راجب خودش
اطلاعات میده ! شما خودتو بسنج  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mahdi77

تا لحظه ى آخر تلاش کن
به حرفای بعضی از دوستان که ناامیدن توجه نکن
وقت برای تو باارزشه از دست ندش
به خودت ایمان داشته باش حتما به هدفت میرسی

----------


## khansar

صددرصد

----------


## EdisS

> انگل شناسی هم قبول نمیشی چه پروعه میخواد دندون پزشکی هم قبول بشه


اگه خوشبینانه به نظر شما نگاه کنیم میتونیم اینطوری درنظر بگیریم ک شما با گفتن این حرف اونو بیشتر ترغیب به خوندن میکنین :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط khansar


الان ادبیات .لغت و املا و قرابت و ارایه بخونی حداقل 60میزنی.عربی ترجمه و منصوبات و متن بخونی حداقل 60میزنی دینی همش راحته70ال100میشه زد.زبان vocab و گرامر و کلوز حداقل 50.زیست خوب بخونی 50.شیمی سوم بجز محلول کل دوم و کل پیش بجز اسید باز .50. ریاضی فیزیک 50درصد بخونی حداقل 35میزنی.با این در صدا زیر1000.توی بدبینانه ترین حالتم که بد بزنی میشی زیر 2000که بازم قبولی پزشکی


رفیق خودت سوال میپرسی خودتم جواب میدی...خخخخخخخخخ*

----------


## laleh74

> سلام .اقا من پایم متوسطه همومی ها عربی 20ادبیات 60دینی 80زبانه 48.اختصاصی ها شیمی دو خوندم زیست خوندم ولی خیلی ناقص و تازه همشم نخونم ریاضی فیزیک زیر 10درصد.زیر سه هزار میتونم یا بمونم؟البته امسال سال دومم یود و نظام وظیفه هم بجاش میتونم برم پیام نور برا سال بعد؟!معدلم هم 13


وضعیتتون مشابه من هست :Yahoo (21): 

چقدم شباهت :Yahoo (21): 

به خیلی چیزا بستگی داره..

-که تا الان چطور خوندی
-از این به بعد چطور میخونی
-سوالات چطور قراره بیاد
و
و
و

اما تلاش کن ایشالا موفق میشید : )

----------


## khansar

رفیق من این سوال رو به هفته پیش پرسیدم و‌تو این مدت این جوال رو خیلیا بهم دادند

----------


## fateme.tehran

با سلام.تلاشت رو بکن میتونی ام حرف نشد..
راهکار داره..راه حل داره تا بتونی...
راهکارشم رمز گذاری دروس برای خودته تو این مدت باقی مونده..
ان شاالله آینده ای نه چندان دور،کتابی هم به دست چاپ میرسه در همین باره..باتشکر.

----------


## khansar

من تعهدی بیارم بسته

----------


## biology115

حداقلش که میشه پرستاری رو آورد ... مگه نه دوستان ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Chandler Bing

> من تعهدی بیارم بسته


تعهدی برده داریه
نرو الکی عمرت حروم میشه

----------


## khansar

من فقط یا پزشکی میرم یا دندون ان شاء الله.تعهدی هم قانونش عوض میشه

----------


## khansar

تاثیر معدلم که ان شاء الله یکشنبه حذف طبق چیزی ک تو سایت مجلس خوندم

----------


## tear_goddess

من و نزنیدااا
اما من با توجه به سنجش امروزم
دیدم نمیتونم  :Yahoo (2): 
و سال دیگه کنکور میدم
البته هر کس روحیات خودش و داره
دیدم حتی همین درصد های ساده هم نمیتونم بیارم  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## GUST

> من و نزنیدااا
> اما من با توجه به سنجش امروزم
> دیدم نمیتونم 
> و سال دیگه کنکور میدم
> البته هر کس روحیات خودش و داره
> دیدم حتی همین درصد های ساده هم نمیتونم بیارم


اخی .
گریه نکن  :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117): 
بیا من نازت کنم خوب شی 
بیا  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## khansar

شما واقعا با کیفیت کار کردی و نتیجه نگرفتی؟!

----------


## کنکوری244

خداییش روزی 10 ساعت نخونین آدم استرس میگیره :Yahoo (31):

----------


## khansar

نفهمیدم!؟

----------


## EdisS

> من فقط یا پزشکی میرم یا دندون ان شاء الله.تعهدی هم قانونش عوض میشه


چطور عوض میشه؟

----------


## khansar

وقتی پزشک عمومی پر بشه.از در و دیوار بیاد وقتی فارغ التحصیلا که الان گرمند دادشون بلند بشه که بخاطر هزار تا رتبه تفاوت با سراسری و پول نداشتن که برند ازاد رفتن تعهدی

----------


## Mehran93071

آدم موفقی هست که تو همین مدت تلاشش رو حتما بکنه ! حتما تلاش کن جدی تلاش کن !

----------


## eshghe dandon

سلام
چون هدف اول من هم دندونپزشکی هستش گفتم که اینجا سوالمو بپرسم !
من سال دوممه که میخوام کنکور بدم ... با معدل کتبی ۱۴.۲۵
یکی از دوستان گفته بودن بستگی داره که تا الان چی خوندین ! اگه اجازه بدین منم میخوام بگم :
زیست :
دوم کلا خوندم و فقط بخش گیاهی فصلهای ۶ و ۸ مونده
از سوم فقط ۴ فصل اول رو خوندم و فصل ۱۱
پیش هم از اول تا آخر ۷ خوندم به جز فصل ۵ و اینکه فصل ۸ رو شروع کردم و الان چرخه کربس رو تازه تموم کردم
شیمی :
دارم با کلاس آقای آقاجانی دبیرستان شریف پیش میرم و الان جلسه ۵۵ هستم و تا الان دوم تموم شده و بیشتر فصل ۱ سوم و بیشتر فصل ۱ پیش
ریاضی :
تقریبا میشه گفت صفرم ... ولی پایم خوبه چون قبلش کلاس رفته بودم
فیزیک :
صفر مطلق !!! یعنی حدود مهرماه ، سال اول مبحث آینه ها رو خوندم به جز عدسی ها ولی خب تقریبا هیچی یادم نیست
حالا عمومی
ادبیات :
قرابت سال دوم رو کلا خوندم و لغات و تاریخ ادبیات ۵ درس اول دوم
و دیگر هیچ !!!
دینی :
هر پایه ۴ درس
عربی :
ترجمه رو از فیلمای ناصح زاده کامل دیدم و فقط تست نزدم
زبان :
کلا انگیلیسم خوبه و تو آزمونای قلم چی بدون خوندن حدود ۳۰ درصد میزنم ولی هیچی نخوندم ...
منابعم هم اینا هستن :
زیست : الگو
شیمی : کتابای آقاجانی
ریاضی : گاج
فیزیک : یه قسمت از فیلم پیش ۲ کازرانیان دبیرستان شریف رو دیدم و خوب بود ولی منبع اصلیم گاج هستش
ادبیات : جامع خیلی سبز
دینی : خط ویژه گاج
عربی : کتاب ناصح زاده واسه آموزش و واسه تست آبی قلم چی
انگلیسی : گاج جامع واسه تست و آموزش و واسه متن هم ، به همین سادگی گاج

من دار و ندار کنکوریم اینا بود ... هرچی خوندم و نخوندم این بود ...
حالا فقط میخوام ببینم باید چیکار کنم ؟؟ چجوری برنامه ریزی کنم ؟؟ تو رو خدا کمک کنید
ممنون

----------


## پرنیان بانو

حالا شما تلاشتو بکن انشالله خدا.کمکت کنه و میشه ولی... خوب من فکر کنم شاید 5% فقط میتونی امید داشته باشی

----------


## raha..

> سلام
> چون هدف اول من هم دندونپزشکی هستش گفتم که اینجا سوالمو بپرسم !
> من سال دوممه که میخوام کنکور بدم ... با معدل کتبی ۱۴.۲۵
> یکی از دوستان گفته بودن بستگی داره که تا الان چی خوندین ! اگه اجازه بدین منم میخوام بگم :
> زیست :
> دوم کلا خوندم و فقط بخش گیاهی فصلهای ۶ و ۸ مونده
> از سوم فقط ۴ فصل اول رو خوندم و فصل ۱۱
> پیش هم از اول تا آخر ۷ خوندم به جز فصل ۵ و اینکه فصل ۸ رو شروع کردم و الان چرخه کربس رو تازه تموم کردم
> شیمی :
> ...


سلام
خوب پیش رفتی....
به نظر من تمام تلاشتو بکن 
خیلیا تو این ما ه های آخر پشیمون میشن 
مثل خودم....
سال گذشته با اینکه فوق العاده خونده بودم ( فکرشو بکن اواخر اسفند بود منم پیش ریاضی بودم یهو تصمیم گرفتم برم تجربی ی کلی هم خوندم با یه کلی سختی)
ولی روز کنکور ....
بخاطر همه انرژی منفی هایی که گرفته بودم
حتی جرئت نکردم واسه آزمون برم  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19): 
اشتباهپارسال منو نکن به انرژی منفی ها هم توجه نکن.....
اگر خدا بخواد حتما قبولی...

----------


## eshghe dandon

> سلام
> خوب پیش رفتی....
> به نظر من تمام تلاشتو بکن 
> خیلیا تو این ما ه های آخر پشیمون میشن 
> مثل خودم....
> سال گذشته با اینکه فوق العاده خونده بودم ( فکرشو بکن اواخر اسفند بود منم پیش ریاضی بودم یهو تصمیم گرفتم برم تجربی ی کلی هم خوندم با یه کلی سختی)
> ولی روز کنکور ....
> بخاطر همه انرژی منفی هایی که گرفته بودم
> حتی جرئت نکردم واسه آزمون برم 
> ...


ممنون
ولی من هدف اولم دندونپزشکیه  !! بعدش پزشکی و دارو و بعدش هم پرستاری ...
واسه دندون و پزشکی و دارو میتونم هزینه کنم و برم پردیس اما واسه پرستاری نه ...
یعنی بازم نمیرسم ؟؟

----------


## صادق خان

> با خودکشی روزانه 20 ساعت +کندن از دنیا و عشق به هدف اگه قبول نشدی بیا جلو همه تف کن رو صورتم


روزانه 20 ساعت خوب اومدی دادا خخخ
یه خوده فک کن 2ساعت درروز غذا و نماز نمدونم تنفس و اینا زمان نمیبره؟
2 ساعت بخابه خخخ
بعد بازدهیم داره ؟ :Yahoo (106):

----------


## raha..

> ممنون
> ولی من هدف اولم دندونپزشکیه  !! بعدش پزشکی و دارو و بعدش هم پرستاری ...
> واسه دندون و پزشکی و دارو میتونم هزینه کنم و برم پردیس اما واسه پرستاری نه ...
> یعنی بازم نمیرسم ؟؟



من میگم میشه....
هیچ کاری نشد نداره...
اگه باور داشته باشی حتی میتونی تک رقمی بشی...

----------


## Taha19

سلام دوستان نظرات شما رو خوندم منم مثل بیشتر شما هسم زیست رو کلا تموم کردم ب جز ژنیتیک فصل 8سوم ...شیمی فقط فصل 4 پیش موندم ...ریاضی تقریبا 10درصد دارم فیزیکم 15 درصد میتونم بزنم ...عمومی ها هم ب جز عربی همشو تموم کردم زبانم دو سه بار تو سنجش 100زدم حالا با توجه ب گفته های شما دریافت میشه ک من میتونم دندانپزشکی قبول شم ...ولی تو آزمونا زیست و شمیمی رو نمیتونم بزنم زیست رو ک میدونم چون نتونسم جمع بندی کنم نتونسم بزنم ب نظرتون میتونم دندان برم ؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (17):

----------


## raha..

> سلام دوستان نظرات شما رو خوندم منم مثل بیشتر شما هسم زیست رو کلا تموم کردم ب جز ژنیتیک فصل 8سوم ...شیمی فقط فصل 4 پیش موندم ...ریاضی تقریبا 10درصد دارم فیزیکم 15 درصد میتونم بزنم ...عمومی ها هم ب جز عربی همشو تموم کردم زبانم دو سه بار تو سنجش 100زدم حالا با توجه ب گفته های شما دریافت میشه ک من میتونم دندانپزشکی قبول شم ...ولی تو آزمونا زیست و شمیمی رو نمیتونم بزنم زیست رو ک میدونم چون نتونسم جمع بندی کنم نتونسم بزنم ب نظرتون میتونم دندان برم ؟؟؟؟


ی کار ساده کن  تو زمان باقی مونده زیستو جمع بندی کن 
بعدش درصد ریاضی و فیزیکتو ببر بالا
اینجوری حتما قبولی...

----------


## Taha19

> ی کار ساده کن  تو زمان باقی مونده زیستو جمع بندی کن 
> بعدش درصد ریاضی و فیزیکتو ببر بالا
> اینجوری حتما قبولی...



اتفاقا آبجی تازه شروع کردم واسه جمع کردن زیست ...من مثلا کتابو میخونم از اول تا جمع کنم بعد نکاتی ک دارم میخونم ک تو دو هفته کل زیست رو تموم میکنم ...آیا روش جمع بندیم درسته ؟؟؟

----------


## raha..

ب نظرم بهتره تست بزنی و با تست زنی جمع بندی کنی


راستی مشکلت با ریاضی و فیزیک چیه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Taha19

> ب نظرم بهتره تست بزنی و با تست زنی جمع بندی کنی
> 
> 
> راستی مشکلت با ریاضی و فیزیک چیه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



میخوام یه بار با کتاب و جزوه جمع بندی کنم یه بار هم تست زنی بعد آرشم بازم با کتاب آخراش جمع کنم ...

من فیزیکو نتونسم وقت بزارم البته نوسان و موج و صوت رو خوندم 7 تست خوندم تقریبا ...
ریاضیم زیاد رابطعه ندارم باهاش ...همون در حد آمار ...احتمال ...تصاعد ...ماتریس  میدونم

----------

